# Rescued starving pigeon with eye problem... HELP!!!



## Corinna34 (Nov 26, 2011)

I rescued a starving pigeon a few weeks ago, at first it couldnt eat and was painfully thin. So i put it in my rabbit hutch and hand fed it for a while, eventually it bagan feeding and drinking by itself and it now very plump. However its left eye is really sore, its extremely swollen and the lid is almost fully closed, im not even sure if it can see through it. (I'll post a picture on her so you can see). What do you think the problem is?, how can it be treated?, Will the pigeon survive? and can it be released? just any info on what the problem is and how i can help basically. 

Urgent help needed as the pigeon needs to be released as soon as!!! Thankyou!!

The other eye is totally fine but the top of the beak has feather loss!!??


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

You can get some terrimycin eye ointment at the tractor supply. Get it some good pigeon mix or if you don't have a store that carries pigeon food, You can give it wild bird seed. It has to be strong enough before you let it loose. Read as much as you can on this forum you will learn a lot and maybe become a pigeon nut like us


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

I was gonna suggest rinsing the eye out with a little saline also. May just have a small piece of that wood shavings in it? Beautiful bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really can not see the eye well and do not see the redness.. it could be a one eyed cold or a symptom of something else. this post from pidgey may be of some help. link here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=199680&postcount=7


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for helping this pigeon, it's very pretty.

I can't see the problem either from the photos, are you able to take one a bit closer that shows it clearer maybe.
Obviously you know what it really looks like having got it there and it would be terrible to release it if it's got a problem with it's sight so hang onto it until we can try and sort out how to help.
Do you have a vet that might just have a look at it for you?

Janet


----------



## Corinna34 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thankyou  

the pigeon is fine apart from the eye, hes all fed up and eating unaided now 

I've posted a few more pictures of the good and bad eye so you can see the difference and the featherless beak. I really dont want to let the bird go with this problem, but its sad to keep him cooped up also so i need to sort it asap. i've rang my vet and they said they cant do anything. so if i cant get any help on here i'm going to ring a bird specialist vet.  

Please keep the help coming its much appreciated


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

thanks for the new pictures. That eye looks a lot smaller than the other, possibly due to swelling.
Have you tried testing to see if it has any reactions in it, such as blinking. If you put your hand gradually up close to the eye does she flinch or blink as if she can see?
I have a pigeon that is blind in one eye and although he flies in the aviary he often collides with me if I come up on the blind side. This would make her unreleasable really as she wouldn't be able to see if a preditor came up on that side and really she'd be a great disadvantage in the wild.
Could be why she was in a bad way when you found her.
Sorry your vet didn't want to help you. I'd hoped at least if an expert saw it in person he might be able to assess the problem and if it had been infected but ok, all you'd have needed was a prescription ointment which you could have treated her with yourself.
If he was able to tell if the sight was there or not it would make the decision more straight forward as to what to do for her.

If you know of an avian vet then that would be great obviously but there aren't that many around. Whereabouts are you located as I know of one in London area. It will be difficult for anyone to diagnose I think without actually seeing it first hand.
In the meantime you could try bathing it.
I use Colloidal Silver for general eye problems. Initially you could try cooled boiled water and just gently bathe it with dampened cotton wool if you don't have anyhting else to hand for now.

Let us know what you reckon to the amount of sight she has if you can test that.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes I can see the diff now.. interesting.. it does not look "angry" as in red and swollen.. but perhaps an old injury with scar tissue.. If you are willing to see a vet by all means it is better than the internet.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i agree looks like a scar from an old injury to me but i would still take to vet to be sure, very pretty feral too if ask me...


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Just wondering...is this a feral at all...or a poorly mismarked domestic


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

If domestic, should nOt be released with injury?


----------

